# Replaced tensioner...now car wont start!



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok...i just finished replacing the timing tensioner on my KA24e and i put ithe motor all back together...put the distributor where i scribed the lines...i didnt take the timing chain off or mess with nething beside the tensioner and ievrything was put back just how it started when the motor was running good...i went to start the motor and the engine turned over fine but it wouldn't start...i have tested the coil, replaced spark plugs, checked wires, checked distrributor...the plugs are all getting good spark...the motor is getting gas and occasionally the car would sputter like it wanted to start but never did...i have also used starting fluid to attempt getting it started and it still didnt do nething besides sputter for a second...i am now starting to lean towards the timing chain jumping a tooth or two while the faulty tensioner was on because when the motor turns over i can hear a "psst" coming from the exhaust valves and a few people have told me that might be the case...before i rip the motor apart again, i would like to get the opinion of some of u nissan guys on what might be wrong...if u have ANY idea what it could be please tell me so i can try it before replacing the chain....thanx


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

Double check that all the wires/hoses are connected correctly and If I were having this problem I would make sure the distributor timing is correct before doing anything else because it's the most likley culprit...Good Luck! Nik~


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ignition distributor may be off timing. When you replaced the timing cover, you may not have installed the distributor correctly.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Timing issue*

Sounds very much like a timing issue. Put a timing light on it and see what happens.

Also, did you remove the spark plug leads? If so, i'd check that you have them on in the correct firing order.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

When i put the distributor back on i put it back right where i marked the liines on the timing cover before...i also checked to make sure the rotor was pointing towards the correct pin when each cylinder was at top dead center and they were right too...i have checked all hoses wires and connections multiple times and im goin to put on the timin light soon so i will see how that goes...so pretty much right now im stumped...if neone else has ne other suggestions please let me know thanx again


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nosdelux said:


> When i put the distributor back on i put it back right where i marked the liines on the timing cover before...i also checked to make sure the rotor was pointing towards the correct pin when each cylinder was at top dead center and they were right too...


You need to set the motor to TDC on the "compression stroke" to insure that the rotor is pointing to the correct pin on the cap.

Here's a procedure for setting up the distributor timing on a SOHC motor just in case you need to do it:
Remove the distributor and the oil pump. Now you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition diistributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put you hand or thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor clockwise or counter-clockwise until it's pointing to ZERO.

Install the oil pump so that the distributor drive spindle tab is in a vertical position as viewed into the distributor hole; the tab offset should be toward the front.

The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap.

Determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the distributor body. Now insert the distributor into the block so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------



## Hawaiian turbo (Dec 20, 2004)

Could you tell me where the timing marks on the cams are supposed to be at TDC? This is a 240sx. The intake is at 12 and the exh at 3.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I believe that at TDC your cams should be pointing upwards and slightly away from each other. Kind of like this \ /
I don't know of a timing mark on the cam itself only the gear. The cam has the dowel pin as a reference point.
It sound like you're off a little to the right.


----------

